# Monitor advice - 32" curved goodness



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2018)

To simplify the situation, my 4k 40" UHDTV will end up being wallmounted and used as an actual TV, so i'll need a different monitor for my gaming PC
I've been using an old 32" HP envy 1440p 60hz monitor for a few days now and have no issues with the size or DPI, so higher refresh and newer tech (with less motion blur) is what i'm after here

Unless people here convince me otherwise, this is what i'll pick up tomorrow:
https://www.centrecom.com.au/philips-m-line-328m6fjrmb-curved-32-144hz-hdr-led-monitor-with-ambiglow

Pros:
32"
1440p
144hz
VA panel (its not TN)
HDR 400 (seems good for future proofing there, its a commonly used tech nowadays)
Curved

Cons:
Ambiglow is the poor mans RGB
No Gsync
No USB 3.0 hub like the gaming brand screens have
I cant find any real reviews on it, so i might end up being the guinea pig to find out if its got issues


----------



## qubit (Aug 3, 2018)

You can't have a curved monitor because the qubit doesn't like them. 

But seriously, that looks like a nice monitor. That lack of G-SYNC isn't great though, especially as you've only got a 1080 and are shooting for 144Hz at 1440p. Judders could become quite apparent.

Are you able to get a refund easily if you're not happy with it, given that there aren't any reviews? Here's a few sites with good quality reviews. I think you should check them out before buying it.

https://www.blurbusters.com

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2018)

Problem is theres no 32" 144hz curved Gsync - gunna cost me over $400 more to lose the curved and just add gsync


----------



## qubit (Aug 3, 2018)

Ok, I get ya. $400 is a lot of money to swap one feature for another.

I still think you should look at those sites though, as you never know what useful info they might have on there.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 3, 2018)

I had the opportunity to have my 1st experience on a 144 HZ IPS G-Sync 1440p monitor and a curved widescreen 3440 x 1440 monitor the same day.  Played Wicther 3 for an hour on the 1440p and was impressed.  Then switched to the wide screen and an hour there; liked the extra sense of immersion that the curved screen provided.  Then went back to the 1440p IPs and was blown away.  after an hour on the wide screen, going to the IPS was smack in the eyeballs... the colors were so much more vibrant, the movement was so much cleaner.  Then I turned off G-Sync and switched to ULMB and the experience was even better.  Personally, until something else delivers a comparable experience, I wouldn't consider gaming on anything but a monitor equipped with Morion Blur Reduction technology.    The cost difference from Freesync and G-Sync has little to do with active sync implementation and a lot to do with MBR technology in the G-Sync module.

Unfortunately... while prices here have dropped to under $600 in US, down under they still a bit more

Acer XB271HU bmiprz  ($599 US / $899 Au)
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/ttnG3C/acer-monitor-xb271hubmiprz

https://pcpartpicker.com/product/XvfmP6/asus-monitor-pg279q
Asus PG279Q ROG Swift ($686 US / $945 Au)

Keep in mind tho, while prices of these monitors have dropped somewhat of late, they still maintain a high premium becuse they offer the best gaming experience currently available.   With new cards arriving and the new 4k 144 Hz HDR screens soon being availble in quantity, there will be a 'new king", and this will drive prices down ... might be worth waiting a  few weeks to see what happens.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2018)

John Naylor: Those are 27", i need 32" to satisfy my eyeballs

I think i'll grab the cheaper one in the OP then, with the idea that it can be moved to the 2nd PC later on when i get a Gsync/ULMB some time in the future.
I dont want 4k, as i already know a single 1080 struggles in a few games there and on 40" i need to run 150% DPI to get readable text on a 40", and that breaks a bunch of games and programs

Update: snagged the phillips monitor, was gunna cost $400 more to get Gsync, and i'd lose size

The change from the old 32" to this one is bizarre, its side-mounted speakers make it seem massive compared to this
144hz is totally noticeable even on the desktop, and text is a lot clearer on this model - despite being same size and same res, the 5ish year difference between them really does show


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 4, 2018)

So why limit yourself to just 1?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> So why limit yourself to just 1?



I do not have chameleon eyes


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 4, 2018)

Mussels said:


> I do not have chameleon eyes


Well get some! I get whiplash with 3 widescreen monitors and I wouldnt have it any other way. 5400something by 1080p, mmmm guud!


----------



## arni-gx (Aug 4, 2018)

curved monitor is good only for wide screen (21:9), not just for full HD (16:9)....


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2018)

arni-gx said:


> curved monitor is good only for wide screen (21:9), not just for full HD (16:9)....



16:9 is widescreen, 21:9 is ultra wide and crap for gaming


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 4, 2018)

Mussels said:


> John Naylor: Those are 27", i need 32" to satisfy my eyeballs
> 
> I think i'll grab the cheaper one in the OP then, with the idea that it can be moved to the 2nd PC later on when i get a Gsync/ULMB some time in the future.
> I dont want 4k, as i already know a single 1080 struggles in a few games there and on 40" i need to run 150% DPI to get readable text on a 40", and that breaks a bunch of games and programs
> ...



Gsync and ULMB are not really 'all or nothing'

There are monitors that offer strobing backlight and no Gsync, which is preferable. You can't use strobe together with Gsync anyway, it has no vendor lock-in tied to it either, and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg.

I'm using my monitor strobe function 100% of the time. Its a huge plus


----------



## arni-gx (Aug 5, 2018)

Mussels said:


> 16:9 is widescreen, 21:9 is ultra wide and crap for gaming



why ultra wide screen is crap for pc gaming ??


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2018)

arni-gx said:


> why ultra wide screen is crap for pc gaming ??



because so few games support it!

you either end up with no support and black bars on the side (see: starcraft II, competitive RTS games), or you get vertical- instead of horizontal+ - so you see LESS than someone on 16:9, not more.
This has been an issue since 16:9 and 16:10 competed, with 16:10 giving more real estate in 2D, but less viewable area in games.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 5, 2018)

Mussels said:


> because so few games support it!
> 
> you either end up with no support and black bars on the side (see: starcraft II, competitive RTS games), or you get vertical- instead of horizontal+ - so you see LESS than someone on 16:9, not more.
> This has been an issue since 16:9 and 16:10 competed, with 16:10 giving more real estate in 2D, but less viewable area in games.


field of view angle can be really weird as well.


----------

